# 94% of Covid Deaths...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://abcnews.go.com/Health/live-upda ... uxbndlbing

Basically this article talks about how 94% of all COVID deaths in the USA had some underlying conditions. Again no death is good but shows you that the numbers are not 100% correct and COVID isn't the "direct" killer like people make it out to be. Again it is scary because you might not know you have a condition and COVID could cause you to die. There was a LB for the MN Vikings that either got COVID or during the testing they found out he had a heart problem. Now is missing the season because of surgery.

Anyways... just showing you that we are not getting all of the facts. Also the CDC stated right in the beginning of all of this that they wouldn't have accurate data for a year or more. Which I am not blaming them at all. It just shows you how things will change big time on all of this. One way or another. But right now it points out that we "over corrected" so far. Especially with this 94% thing coming out.

Also watch this video...





It is OAN doing a little reporting. Again it is from OAN. But is something to keep an eye out for in the future. It basically stating that the "testing" we are doing is showing other "virus" DNA type things. Which means a "positive" Covid test could mean you had something like COVID months ago... but it is "popping" a positve test result for COVID. We are doing "more" than the rest of the world. Or basically "digging deeper" in our testing than the rest of the worlds standards. Again dont know if this is good or bad. But it could skew numbers. Again just something to keep an eye out and not quote as gospel.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.spectator.co.uk/article/cou ... than-good-

More on testing and what I talked about.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

> Basically this article talks about how 94% of all COVID deaths in the USA had some underlying conditions. Again no death is good but shows you that the numbers are not 100% correct and COVID isn't the "direct" killer like people make it out to be.


I agree but in all honesty we have to assume that the virus accelerated their underlining condition causing their death. If not for the virus they may have lived for several or many more years. We just don't know but without question, people with underlining conditions must be careful or the virus may shorten their life which may have been longer if not for contacting the virus.

So the numbers could be both right and wrong at the same time.

I think if the reports were that a certain number of people were hospitalized with the virus with this number of deaths from the virus, and this number of deaths resulting from underlining condition, the total number of deaths strictly from the virus would be much lower. Maybe as much as 50% lower.

Surely just because someone has a underling condition and they get the virus it doesn't mean the virus is the actual killer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh I agree.

I had a friend two years ago die because of the flu. But the flu accelerated a condition he didn't know he had. So when people ask me how did he die... first thing I say is the flu.

What this data is stating is the people we need to protect. Those with underlying conditions. It doesn't mean shut down the country. It means protect the ones who need protecting. Those people take the necessary steps to be safe. Also go get check ups to see if you personally are worried to see if you have any conditions you dont know about. :bop:

Again we will not the fully anything for years down the line. Once everything gets looked at more thoroughly.

But what this and other things coming out shows you how once the election is over.... we will be hearing a different tune on COVID. I am still telling everyone this... No matter what political spectrum you identify with after the election we will hear something different about COVID. #1 it will be way "worse" than what was let on.... or #2 it will be nothing more than a common flu or be like the swine flu or bird flu "scares". But when things like this the stuff I posted about "testing" and other stuff are starting to come to light... it makes you wonder which one it really is??? :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Old Joe Binhidin is out and about today. Someone said he didn't have a mask. So what miracle occurred that Pelosi and Binhidin are no longer at risk? Do they have some information that much of this is bs? They must not have told Fauchi because he said we are going into the fall with far to many cases. Unfortunately the stock market went down with his statement. I think Fauchi got his orders to scare people away from the voting booth.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I think Fauchi got his orders to scare people away from the voting booth.


This is a sad but possibly true statement.

I think the press and Democrats are seeing that the "mail in voting" isn't going the way they want it to. So they need someone to help push that along.

What wont help that is Pelosi saying she was "set up" by someone. Well you are breaking the law... so anyone can claim innocence if they say... I was set up? She was getting a "blow out" which is illegal during these times in SF. She was getting a "wash" and "color??" not sure about the color... but both are illegal during these times in SF... she wasn't wearing a mask in the establishment the whole time... so yeah... breaking 3 laws or "rules" now. I will say it looks like she had a mask around her neck type thing.... but still breaking the rules.

I saw the Owner of the salon on TV last night with Tucker Carlson. She said... set up?? Pelosi has been going there for awhile now, the camera's have always been in there, why should she get special privilege when the business is going under, she is getting threats about building will be burned down and threats on her well being since the video aired....

She said she has had to fire or let go of employees, and what not. But yet Pelosi thinks she is "above the law"... (just using her own words when she talked about Trump). This isn't a good look for her and her holding the "stimulus" hostage with Schumer.

edit: Salon interview with Tucker..
https://twitter.com/robbystarbuck/statu ... 2977429506

Also if she was "set up".... well Nancy should have know the rules...ie: no washing, no coloring, masks on all times. Just shows you how easy anyone can slip up and how these rules are BS. But again she is playing games with peoples livings with the shutdowns and not dealing with the Stimulus.... remember they went on break without getting a deal. BUT CAME BACK FOR THE POST OFFICE. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Here is something for everyone to chew on.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another thing....

Did you know Joe Biden went and voted in Peron yesterday at a ballot place.

If the democratic canidate can vote in person so can everyone else. :bop: :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just wanted to bring this back up to the front along with some other data.

So people are saying we have 205K deaths... well today I looked and the data I found says it is still under the 200K mark but that is from 9/29/2020. But I will use the 205K number when doing my averages. I am also using MN data for age groups to base my averages off...ie: 70% of the deaths from MN have come from a care facility and 59% of the deaths are over the age of 80.

So lets break this down a little.... The top 4 states with deaths are NY (25,456), NJ (16,117), TX (15,604), CA (15,640) and FL (14,143). Now you see some "blue" states and two "red" states.... FL is red because the Gov. is a Republican. Also states were slow in shutting things down and some did it ASAP. This is just showing you that deaths happened in both shut down and open states. Also NY pushed people with COVID into care facilities and what not.

Anyways... those 5 state have a total of 86,960 of the 205,000 deaths. That is 42% of the nations death total coming from 5 states... Yes these are some of the biggest population states as well. Now lets do the math if these came from care facilities...ie: 70% figure from MN.... That means 60,872 of those deaths came from people already needing medical type assistance. That is a huge number. Also it would mean that 51,306 people were over the age of 80. remember the life expectancy in the usa is about 81 years of age.

So what I am getting at is that when you hear BIDEN or others saying... we need a national plan of COMPLETE SHUT DOWN... 42% of the deaths happened in 5 states... so 10% of the nation would be dictating policy for the rest of the county. You want a complete shut down because 59% of the deaths are of people over the age of 80 and out of the work force. Also about 4% of our population is over the age of 80. So again.... a complete shut down because +40% of the deaths are coming from 5 states and to protect the 4% of the population in the USA.... Hence why we have states rights issues. And something to think about when you hear the COMPLETE SHUT DOWN.

Also it shows you what the CDC has to go thru to give us accurate data. The numbers could change from 205K down to 60K and anywhere in between type thing. That is if everything stopped today. Then like I mentioned in MN about 2.5% of the death are considered "probably".... which means they didn't have a COVID test positive but are marked COVID on the death certificate.... so the 205K number is 5K deaths could be off the books. So could be as low as 55K deaths are because of COVID.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.statista.com/statistics/110 ... -by-state/

Sorry those numbers are off... this is another thing I found with the 205K mark...

NY - 33131
NJ - 16106
tx - 15745
CA - 15606
FL - 14032

So a total of 94620 not 86960.... So it is a 46% of the deaths are coming from 5 states.... So shut down the whole country because almost half of the deaths are coming from 5 states!!

I am trying to find the age group of deaths so I dont just use MN states to "guess". ANd yes I know it is a guess. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I found the age group numbers.... but the CDC does it from 75-84 and 85-up...

So that number is 51,365 and 59,801 So 111,166. They CDC totals are 194,091 total deaths for 9-30-2020.

So 57% of all deaths are over the age of 75... and 31% being over the age of 85. Again... like I stated.... looking to shut down the whole country for protecting 7% of the population... 7% of the population is over 75 years of age.

So just let this all sink in when people scream.... SHUT DOWN.

So again... we need to take this whole thing seriously but the data shows who we need to protect and who needs to take extra precautions.

We need to protect the people in nursing facilities. We need to protect elderly. The older you are the more precautions you need to take. ETC. But we shut down the whole work force to protect the people who are not working... well most of them are not working.


----------

